# No Wrap Baby Backs



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

Smoking two racks of baby backs today.  Got them rubbed with Jeff's rub while I go prepare the WSM.













bb rubbed.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jan 3, 2016






WSM is loaded with KBB and pecan chunks.  Dumped an upside chimney of lit coals onto the pile and let it come up to temp.

There was quite a difference in the lid therm and the maverick at the grill surface.













temp diff.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jan 3, 2016






Baby backs got on at 11:00 and I ain't checking on em till 4:00pm.  Just gonna keep the WSM between 225 and 250.  Outside tem is 50 and a slight breeze.

Mike


----------



## b-one (Jan 3, 2016)

Looking good,it would be nice to have temps in the 50's!


----------



## joe black (Jan 3, 2016)

Mike,  5 hours may be a little long.  At 225-250*, I would check them at no more than 4 hours.  I am usually at 260-275* for baby loin backs and have a really good bend at 3 to 3-1/2 hours.  Then I sauce/glaze them twice in 30 minutes.

Jeff's rub really makes a great baby back rib.  I use it a lot.  I have added a little sweet and taken out a little heat.  My family and friends like it that way.  I did the same thing to his sauce and I think it's awesome.

What model Maverick is that?  I have the 732 and it needs some work.  The temps at the cooker are spot on, but the remote does not pick up.  It's not really a problem, but I would like to have it when I want it.

Good luck with your ribs.  post some pics when you're done.   Joe  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks Joe,

I'll give them a check at the 4 hour mark. My last ribs were perfect after 5 hrs.  No sauce and no wrap. The Maverick is an ET-733, a little difficult to decipher the destructions, but at least I can leave it alone once I have it the way I want it.

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looking good,it would be nice to have temps in the 50's!


50's suck!  Been  saying that since I turned 50 last April!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

Here they are at 4 hours, not enough pull back, didn't disturb them.  Took a pic and will let them smoke at least an hour more.













bb.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jan 3, 2016


----------



## b-one (Jan 3, 2016)

Looking tasty!


----------



## joe black (Jan 3, 2016)

Looking good, Mike.  What's an hour between friends?  I wonder what the difference is between the way yours and mine cook?  I like a really good tug, but they are always done with a good bend and good pull back.  Oh well, I'll just have to drive to NOLA and check them out.  We can always go to the "Court of Two Sisters for dinner Antoines for breakfast and Cafe du Monde for coffee and beignets.  Those are hard to beat.

BYW, 70 is the new 50.   Happy New Year,   Joe  :yahoo:


----------



## lrlangley89 (Jan 3, 2016)

Those are gonna be nice


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice Mike! b


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Looking good, Mike. What's an hour between friends? I wonder what the difference is between the way yours and mine cook? I like a really good tug, but they are always done with a good bend and good pull back. Oh well, I'll just have to drive to NOLA and check them out. We can always go to the "Court of Two Sisters for dinner Antoines for breakfast and Cafe du Monde for coffee and beignets. Those are hard to beat.
> 
> BYW, 70 is the new 50. Happy New Year, Joe


I picked the largest racks I could find, 4.2 and 4.5 lbs.  Just have better success with racks this size.  I just took the smaller rack off and cut it in half.  Wrapped and sauced one half, put everything back on the smoker.  My better half wants some sticky ribs, who am I to argue?  I love Antoines and Cafe du Monde, never done the Court of two sisters, will have to look it up.

Mike


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 3, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> I picked the largest racks I could find, 4.2 and 4.5 lbs.  Just have better success with racks this size.  I just took the smaller rack off and cut it in half.  Wrapped and sauced one half, put everything back on the smoker.  My better half wants some sticky ribs, who am I to argue?  I love Antoines and Cafe du Monde, never done the Court of two sisters, will have to look it up.
> 
> Mike


Dragos Charbroiled Oysters! b


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Dragos Charbroiled Oysters! b


That is always at the top of the list!  That is the go to restaurant for clients from out of town.  

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

The final results!

We have pull back!













pullback.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jan 3, 2016






And we have sliced, GF wanted more fall off the bone tenderness.  sorry!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















sliced.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jan 3, 2016


----------



## b-one (Jan 3, 2016)

Those are meaty tell the GF fall off the bone is for pulled pork!:lurk:


----------



## lrlangley89 (Jan 3, 2016)

Woohoo!!


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh man!

Points!

b


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

b-one said:


> Those are meaty tell the GF fall off the bone is for pulled pork!


She ate plenty!  LOL!


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Oh man!
> 
> Points!
> 
> b


Thanks Brian!  I appreciate the points!

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

lrlangley89 said:


> Woohoo!!


Yep!  They were a hit around these parts!

Mike


----------



## mkriet (Jan 3, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Mike,  5 hours may be a little long.  At 225-250*, I would check them at no more than 4 hours.  I am usually at 260-275* for baby loin backs and have a really good bend at 3 to 3-1/2 hours.  Then I sauce/glaze them twice in 30 minutes.
> 
> Jeff's rub really makes a great baby back rib.  I use it a lot.  I have added a little sweet and taken out a little heat.  My family and friends like it that way.  I did the same thing to his sauce and I think it's awesome.
> 
> ...



Joe have you tried turning on the remote/receiver before you turn on the transmitter?

I had the same problem with the Remington thermometer (made by maverick) that I bought.  I had to read the directions, and that fixed it.  Hope this helps!


----------



## joe black (Jan 3, 2016)

I guess reading the directions would be a good idea.  I'll try turning on the receiver first and see if that helps.  Thanks for the tip.   Joe


----------



## foamheart (Jan 3, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Dragos Charbroiled Oysters! b


Middendorf's Seafood !! 1/2 & 1/2, Softshell and catfish!! OMG, I just ate prime rib roast, so full I can't move and my mouth is watering at the mention of Middendorfs, Course its got new owners now who for some reason I am thinking are yankees, but the food is legendary in south Louisiana ( we don't share it with the tourists either!).

https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...2!3m1!1s0x8627311b6cdace1f:0x58b7c213923ad84f


----------



## joe black (Jan 3, 2016)

Mike,  Great looking ribs.  Good pull back, great finish and color and awesome smoke ring.  And to think, you did it without me !!!  :points:


----------



## foamheart (Jan 3, 2016)

mkriet said:


> I had to read the directions, and that fixed it. Hope this helps!


My sides are hurting now! ROFLMAO!!

Oh and great looking ribs! 

BTW You have taught an important part of life as well as smoking, More Points!


----------



## bryce (Jan 4, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> She ate plenty!  LOL!



Ha-ha that's funny. Nice job Mike. Definitely points


----------



## camg (Jan 5, 2016)

awesome smoke! did the same thing a couple days ago probably doing another set this weekend


----------



## atlandjojo (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice looking ribs. If you ever get to Slidell check out Vera's.


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 5, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Middendorf's Seafood !! 1/2 & 1/2, Softshell and catfish!! OMG, I just ate prime rib roast, so full I can't move and my mouth is watering at the mention of Middendorfs, Course its got new owners now who for some reason I am thinking are yankees, but the food is legendary in south Louisiana ( we don't share it with the tourists either!).
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...2!3m1!1s0x8627311b6cdace1f:0x58b7c213923ad84f


Love Middendorfs Kevin!  Went there recently and ate outside on the bayou!  There are new owners but it seems like they are keeping it the way it was.

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 5, 2016)

Bryce said:


> Ha-ha that's funny. Nice job Mike. Definitely points


Thanks for the points Bryce!  We are having them again tonight.

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 5, 2016)

CamG said:


> awesome smoke! did the same thing a couple days ago probably doing another set this weekend


Thanks CamG!  I can't go too far wrong with ribs around here.

Mike


----------



## disco (Jan 6, 2016)

Great looking ribs, Mike. I love the colour.

We have the other problem around our house. She Who Must Be Obeyed likes bite through ribs and I like mine closer to fall from the bone. Guess who wins.

Point for great looking ribs.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2016)

Great looking ribs! Love naked ribs. Nice Smoke!


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 6, 2016)

Disco said:


> Great looking ribs, Mike. I love the colour.
> 
> We have the other problem around our house. She Who Must Be Obeyed likes bite through ribs and I like mine closer to fall from the bone. Guess who wins.
> 
> ...


LOL!  Thanks Disco,  Gotta keep em happy!

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking ribs! Love naked ribs. Nice Smoke!


Thanks Case!  They were awesome!  I appreciate the points.  

Mike


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Reviving the thread cause I just tossed a slab of baby backs on, Mrs. JK doesn't like them wrapped so I'm gonna let them roll.


I also had to give a shout out to Crescent City Brewhouse, we had the most unbelievable seafood cheesecake there :yahoo:


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 14, 2016)

Well.....How did the ribs come out?  My GF makes this crab meat cheesecake with a pecan crust that everyone raves about.  I'm scared to try it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Seafood dessert...ew!

Mike


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Mar 15, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> Well.....How did the ribs come out?  My GF makes this crab meat cheesecake with a pecan crust that everyone raves about.  I'm scared to try it!  :icon_eek:   Seafood dessert...ew!
> 
> Mike


They came out good, sorry no pics but we had a couple of the grandkids over and it got a bit hectic lol. I thought the same thing when I saw the cheesecake on th menu but it was awesome.


----------

